# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  SigmaKey Software v2.10.04 is out

## Shamseldeen Victory

*SigmaKey Software v2.10.04 is out!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v2.10.04 is out**!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  1. Added *Unlock* and *IMEI Repair* features for:  *♦ ZTE Open C* *♦ ZTE Z730 (Concord II)* - this model is added in a testing mode.  
How to service Z730: 
for this rooted phone you have to additionally dial **983*87274#* and choose *"ADB+Diag"*. 
Then start servicing procedure according to the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and share your feedbacks on servicing these models.  2. We have added *Repair Security Area* feature for *Huawei Ascend G520*  3. The following MTK models have been added to 
the list of supported devices for servicing with Yoda method:   *♦ Acer Liquid Z500* (MT6582) *♦ Posh Mobile Orion Mini S350A* (MT6572)  4. Added "*Check for Updates Automatically*" feature.  
The software will automatically check for updates every time it is launched  *Time-saving tips:*  Every day we receive lots of queries about 
features supported for each separate phone model and how to find a manual 
So here are some tips to help you find the information you need: 
♦ Open the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
♦ Find your phone’s brand and click on a specific model. 
You'll see all features that are supported by your current version of Sigma. 
♦ Find an additional information: whether you need a Pack or not to service a particular model.
♦ An URL to the manual for a particular model (marked as “*help*”) is also placed on this page  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور عالمتابعة حبيبي

----------

